# July 21st BMQ



## Brandonfw (7 Jun 2014)

Starting BMQ on July 21st! Anyone else going to be joining me? I'm coming in from the Halifax area


----------



## Jordan10 (7 Jun 2014)

I'll be there as well, flying out of Toronto. Which trade are you going for?


----------



## Brandonfw (7 Jun 2014)

Going in for Vehicle Tech.  ;D


----------



## tejsinghm (7 Jun 2014)

im from surrey, bc for armoured soldier

"Anyone else going to be joining me?". haha nope. ur gonna be a single man platoon.


----------



## Zulopol (7 Jun 2014)

Haha Single man platoon with 4 Instructors GOGOGO ! Run FASTER Little girl !


----------



## Brandonfw (7 Jun 2014)

A one man Platoon.... God... That would be nuts.... I guess I will have to try hard then  :threat: haha


----------



## massingerD (9 Jun 2014)

I'll be there as well. Coming in from Edmonton


----------



## Brandonfw (9 Jun 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Krow (9 Jun 2014)

I was told by a recruiter that I leave on the 19th, but from another applicant I heard that leaving on the 19th means that BMQ starts for you on the 21st. If that's correct, I guess I'll be joining you guys haha.

I'm from Grimsby, Ontario and assuming all goes well, my trade will be Infantry Soldier.


----------



## Brandonfw (9 Jun 2014)

Krow said:
			
		

> I was told by a recruiter that I leave on the 19th, but from another applicant I heard that leaving on the 19th means that BMQ starts for you on the 21st. If that's correct, I guess I'll be joining you guys haha.
> 
> I'm from Grimsby, Ontario and assuming all goes well, my trade will be Infantry Soldier.



Nice! Well, welcome aboard!  ;D


----------



## Coady18 (10 Jun 2014)

Got my official offer today for Infantryman! Will be flying out of Halifax July 19th.


----------



## Brandonfw (10 Jun 2014)

Congrats Coady18! I will see you then!


----------



## Jordan10 (11 Jun 2014)

Has anyone received any more info regarding BMQ? More specifically an email listing what to bring and such? I got my call last week so I was just curious. Thanks! Who else is jacked up for the 21st!? :threat:


----------



## Osprey (11 Jun 2014)

Got the call this afternoon. I'll be joining you all on the 21st. I'm coming out of Toronto enrolled as an Aerospace Control Operator. Looking forward to joining the team. 

Osprey


----------



## Krow (11 Jun 2014)

Looking forward to work with all of you, damn I can't wait.

Jordan10, I have't gotten an email or any info regarding BMQ itself whether it's travelling orders or a kit list. I've found a couple of government websites that tell you a lot (kit lists, course content, daily routine, etc) but it doesn't mention travel orders specific to us.

This page is from the CFLRS website and this one is from the Forces website if anybody is interested.


----------



## village_idiot (12 Jun 2014)

Another infantry guy checking in. I'll be flying out from Toronto on the 19th.


----------



## Jordan10 (12 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the links, much appreciated Krow. 

For the Infantry guys, how old is everyone? I'm just asking because I'll be 28 in September. I assume I'll be one of the old boys in basic haha.


----------



## village_idiot (12 Jun 2014)

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links, much appreciated Krow.
> 
> For the Infantry guys, how old is everyone? I'm just asking because I'll be 28 in September. I assume I'll be one of the old boys in basic haha.


I'm 24, I may not live up to that number though....


----------



## Coady18 (12 Jun 2014)

Ill be 24 by the time BMQ rolls around. And like our Village Idiot, I may not live up to that number either haha


----------



## Krow (13 Jun 2014)

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links, much appreciated Krow.
> 
> For the Infantry guys, how old is everyone? I'm just asking because I'll be 28 in September. I assume I'll be one of the old boys in basic haha.



No worries 

I'm 19, turning 20 in August.


----------



## WILLIAM_GARROW95 (13 Jun 2014)

Just got the call yesterday, ill be there, coming from Van Isl


----------



## WILLIAM_GARROW95 (13 Jun 2014)

I'll be there!! im probably the youngest seeing as i'm only 18... coming from Vancouver island


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jun 2014)

Ill be 24 in September  ;D


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (15 Jun 2014)

On course for BMQ July 21st, my trade is ACISS. Coming from Brantford, ON. What have you all gotten information wise so far?


----------



## Jordan10 (15 Jun 2014)

I haven't gotten any further info other then my swear in date and flight date. I was told we will get an email with everything we need to know in the next week or so. I may call my file manager this week. But looking through the forums and CF website you can find pretty much all the info you need on BMQ. Cannot wait to hit the ground running


----------



## marinemech (15 Jun 2014)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> Ill be 24 in September  ;D


 we will let your platoon staff know so they can give you and your platoon Birthday PT


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jun 2014)

marinemech said:
			
		

> we will let your platoon staff know so they can give you and your platoon Birthday PT



Oh god.... Don't you dare hahaha


----------



## marinemech (15 Jun 2014)

My birthday was in March and we did squats out in the -20 winter blow


----------



## Laura.B (15 Jun 2014)

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> On course for BMQ July 21st, my trade is ACISS. Coming from Brantford, ON. What have you all gotten information wise so far?



I'm in for July 21 as well!
Nice to see someone with the same trade. Did they give you the whole going to Kingston after BMQ speech as well!?


I'll be 27 so I guess there are a few of us older folks


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (15 Jun 2014)

Laura.B said:
			
		

> I'm in for July 21 as well!
> Nice to see someone with the same trade. Did they give you the whole going to Kingston after BMQ speech as well!?
> 
> 
> I'll be 27 so I guess there are a few of us older folks



Didn't hear about any Kingston stuff for CFSCE during my call. I'm 19 so one of the younger folk ? If you got your enrolment forms already what did you do for the SN, Unit and Rank boxes, waiting for my file manager to reply back on completing those.


----------



## Brandonfw (15 Jun 2014)

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> Didn't hear about any Kingston stuff for CFSCE during my call. I'm 19 so one of the younger folk ? If you got your enrolment forms already what did you do for the SN, Unit and Rank boxes, waiting for my file manager to reply back on completing those.



I'm guessing that you will receive that information once you have been sworn in, so you will have time to fill that out before you end up in St. Jean.


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (15 Jun 2014)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that you will receive that information once you have been sworn in, so you will have time to fill that out before you end up in St. Jean.



They said to have the information filled out and sent to them before swearing in on July 16th, and to bring the originals on that date too.


----------



## tejsinghm (15 Jun 2014)

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> Didn't hear about any Kingston stuff for CFSCE during my call. I'm 19 so one of the younger folk ? If you got your enrolment forms already what did you do for the SN, Unit and Rank boxes, waiting for my file manager to reply back on completing those.


you suppose to leave the boxes blank (you're talking about 330-60E, right?). those are for people that quit the military and are now rejoining. 

im 19 too!
i have a question of my own. In Section I (employments), what am i suppose to put for "supervisor's name" and "supervisor's telephone number" if i am talking about my high school (as we are to fill in past employments, time at school and periods of unemployment).  can we put our principle's name and number? waiting for my file manager to reply back on completing those too.


----------



## Jordan10 (15 Jun 2014)

Laura.B said:
			
		

> I'm in for July 21 as well!
> Nice to see someone with the same trade. Did they give you the whole going to Kingston after BMQ speech as well!?
> 
> 
> ...






I wasn't told anything about Kingston after bmq? What where you told? I know depending on which Regiment you've applied for determines where you go after BMQ for Infantry. Which trade have you been selected for? And GO team old folks haha


----------



## Laura.B (15 Jun 2014)

Jordan10 said:
			
		

> I wasn't told anything about Kingston after bmq? What where you told? I know depending on which Regiment you've applied for determines where you go after BMQ for Infantry. Which trade have you been selected for? And GO team old folks haha




I think Kingston is for us ACISS folk.   We have to do more training after BMQ (from what I was told) but then again I haven't been told much! Good thing I love surprises!


----------



## Fox87 (15 Jun 2014)

Laura.B said:
			
		

> I think Kingston is for us ACISS folk.   We have to do more training after BMQ (from what I was told) but then again I haven't been told much! Good thing I love surprises!




If you aciss folks get bored in Kingston, let me know, I'll likely still be here lol  it's a nice town honestly, if you know what your options are for things to do.  I'll be back and forth from here to trenton as my significant other is posted there, but im a local here Kingston, and have some close friends on base.... one who actually is in the aciss trade  good luck ;D


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (16 Jun 2014)

If anyone is interested I could start a Facebook group for just this BMQ course and we could all post in it and get to network a bit before meeting in St. Jean.


----------



## Brandonfw (16 Jun 2014)

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested I could start a Facebook group for just this BMQ course and we could all post in it and get to network a bit before meeting in St. Jean.



Yeah, I wouldn't mind joining that.


----------



## WILLIAM_GARROW95 (16 Jun 2014)

Id join the Facebook Group for sure!


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (16 Jun 2014)

I'll put one up when I get home from work then, seeing there's an interest, will link it here.


----------



## WILLIAM_GARROW95 (21 Jun 2014)

FwuzzyWabbit said:
			
		

> I'll put one up when I get home from work then, seeing there's an interest, will link it here.


 have you been able to make that Facebook page yet FwuzzyWabbit?


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (21 Jun 2014)

WILLIAM_GARROW95 said:
			
		

> have you been able to make that Facebook page yet FwuzzyWabbit?


Need to add a friend from my list to create it. If one of you wanna add me so I can make it pm me.


----------



## FwuzzyWabbit (23 Jun 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/804762406210190/


----------



## Washy (26 Jun 2014)

Here's another Joining the July 21 BMQ. Got my call 2 days ago for Boatswain and from the looks of it I'll be the older one so far at 30. So pumped to go.


----------



## Brandonfw (26 Jun 2014)

Washy said:
			
		

> Here's another Joining the July 21 BMQ. Got my call 2 days ago for Boatswain and from the looks of it I'll be the older one so far at 30. So pumped to go.



Congrats Washy!! Come join us in the group if you are interested


----------



## VFD56 (28 Jun 2014)

Im starting as well, NAV COMM. Washy Im am also an old fart at 30, and so far the only other Navy guy it seems... looking forward to it, can't wait to get my old ass whipped into shape !


----------



## marinemech (28 Jun 2014)

Hopefully I get onto this platoon, spent the last 5 and a Half months in hotel CFLRS and would like to get out before the snow flies again


----------



## Washy (29 Jun 2014)

So I received my email and documents to fill out also the list of stuff I need to bring or buy at Canex. One question though for any or all of ya. The items listed with an "x"? Do I bring? Do I not bring? I didn't see any clarification on the pdf, maybe I just missed it.


----------



## Pinggew (30 Jun 2014)

Good luck with your first week. Its pure paperwork.


----------



## Krow (30 Jun 2014)

Washy said:
			
		

> So I received my email and documents to fill out also the list of stuff I need to bring or buy at Canex. One question though for any or all of ya. The items listed with an "x"? Do I bring? Do I not bring? I didn't see any clarification on the pdf, maybe I just missed it.



Depending on the context, it either means bring as much as you see fit, or bringing it is optional altogether.

For example, if you look at the portion of the table where it says "Civilian Clothing Men sufficient quantity for four days" and you look at the quantity requirement for socks (which says "x"), bring as much as you believe you'll need for four days. If you look at "Optional Items" and see  "Gray ball cap for summer (must be purchased at Canex)" which also lists "x" as the quantity requirement, I believe you can either buy it, or you can choose not to.

So from what I can tell (and somebody please correct me if I'm wrong) it looks like if there's an "x" beside something, it's either optional to bring or you decide how many you want to bring, depending on what it is. My advice would be to pack light, because I'm pretty sure we can't use the elevator and hauling a tonne of luggage up a staircase to whatever floor they put us on is gonna suck.


----------



## Pinggew (1 Jul 2014)

Bring sport socks, you'll need them for PT. You don't need a ball cap, my platoon didn't even but one at the canex. And yes, don't pack a lot, you'll have to carry it up several flights of stairs. You will also have to fit all of your civvy clothing and extra kit in civvy lock up.


----------



## massingerD (22 Jul 2014)

My bmq ends on October 10th of this year. I am going in for infantry, does anyone here know the general waiting time from the time I finish bmq to the time I start infantry training? And if I will be flying home to edmonton after bmq or if I will fly straight to my posting?


----------

